# NEW BOOK: How To Detail Boats With Marine 31 by Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*NEW BOOK: How To Detail Boats With Marine 31 by Mike Phillips *










It's no coincidence that _*car guys*_ also tend to be *boat guys*!

The two hobbies go together well when it comes to having fun and also when it comes to detailing and maintaining both cars and boats.

This how to book contains more in-depth information on boat detailing than any other book ever written on this topic. This is without a doubt the most complete and information rich how-to book I've ever written. (I have 5 paperback how-to books in print and 3 ebooks available).

This paperback book on how to detail boats goes over every surface of a boat both inside and out. It also covers every conceivable condition a boat is in with specific steps for correction.

It covers all these tools,

Flex 3401
Flex PE14
RUPES BigFoot 21
RUPES BigFoot Duetto
RUPES TA50
Cyclo polisher
Porter Cable 7424XP
DeWALT 849X
Makita 9237CX2
Griot's Garage 6" DA Polisher
3M Air DA Sander

*Working by hand*
I know most people start out working by hand so I included hand techniques for every topic.

Plus all the pads, brushes and sanding discs to use with the above tool.

Instead of typing out all the topics covered in this book I've simply taken pictures of the index which shows you just how in-depth this how to book truly is...
































































Many of the topics covered also apply to car detailing so it's a valuable resource even if you don't yet own a boat.

If you're familiar with my writing style in the forum world you'll find the same style of writing in all my how-to books. That is I explain in simple terms how to perform a process plus why you're performing it and it's a combination of including both types of information that helps you to do the best work possible.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Just to note...

While this book showcases the Marine 31 line of products, which are also top shelf in quality, you could easily substitute any marine brand of products and simply use the *hundreds of techniques* shared in the how-to book and get the same professional results.

Out of the 5 books on detailing I've written to date, this is by far the most in-depth and detailed how-to book.

I'll have copies of all my how-to books for sale and for signing at Waxstock.


----------

